# 2012 Cruze fan and ac not working



## Bmfk (Aug 1, 2019)

Bogdan40 said:


> Driving home from work my engine overheating, and AC turned off due to temp came on and I turned my heat on and let the temperature go back down(it was max) and noticed that my fan doesn't work. I replaced my fan as a mechanic suggested and it still doesn't work. I tested the fan it works but it doesn't turn on. When i turn the AC on my rpm lowers by 200-300 and then goes back up continuously repeating the same steps. Under the hood there's this weird sound coming from the bottom pully which i believe is the ac compressor or something trying to turn on. I've been dealing with this for a while and mechanics can't seem to find the issue, the coolant is all good its nothing related to that its something to do with my fan/ac.


I’m having the same issue for ac and heat. Did u get it fixed


----------



## M. Chapman (Jun 25, 2020)

You guys ever find out the problem?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

M. Chapman said:


> You guys ever find out the problem?


Welcome Aboard!

They have not been online for awhile. I would start your own thread and post any codes and the issues.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

